# Tutorial @ Tutorials.de falsch?



## GeForce (26. Mai 2004)

Ich hab mir heute mal das "Howto build a Kernel" Tutorial angeguckt und ich würd sagen, dass da Fehler drin sind. das "ln -s ...". Die Pfade sind genau falschrum oder? Also ich habs andersherum gemacht, weils sonst für mich keinen Sinn gemacht hat. Im IRC Chan #linux.de QNet ham auch alle gesagt, dass das Tut falsch ist, da diese "ln -s ..." Zeile falschrum ist. danach wird auch "cd linux" gemacht. Is auch mist. Sollte man meines erachtens nach bearbeiten.

(P.S.: Falls der Thread in nem falschen Forum liegt bitte moven, aber hab kein besseres Forum gefunden für diesen Thread)


----------



## Helmut Klein (26. Mai 2004)

Dass die Parameter des ln-Befehls verkehrt herum sind, stimmt.
Was dich jedoch an "cd linux" stört kann ich nicht herausfinden, und "Mist" ist es sicherlich nicht.

Das einzige Manko an dem Tutorial ist, meiner Meinung nach, dass er nicht weiter auf die Kernelkonfiguration eingegangen ist (Was es hier alles genau zu beachten gibt) sowie, dass nicht erst der (möglicherweise vorhandene alte) link "linux" entfernt wird - da sonst die Anlegung eines neuen nicht möglich ist.

Eine PN an den Autor wäre auch eine Option gewesen.


----------



## GeForce (26. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Helmut Klein _
> *Dass die Parameter des ln-Befehls verkehrt herum sind, stimmt.
> Was dich jedoch an "cd linux" stört kann ich nicht herausfinden, und "Mist" ist es sicherlich nicht.
> 
> ...



was mich an "cd linux" stört? wenn ich darein gehe und "make menuconfig" sage, passiert nix... da ist wieder nen knick, weil man in ein verzeichnis geht in dem das nicht geht. Also wenn man schon herausfindet, dass es falschrum war, dann hackt man da nochmal!


----------



## Helmut Klein (27. Mai 2004)

> root@jemand:/home/socke# cd /usr/src/linux
> root@jemand:/usr/src/linux# make menuconfig
> scripts/kconfig/mconf arch/i386/Kconfig
> #
> ...



Und *zack* habe ich die Konfiguration vor mir und kann ganz gewöhnt den Kernel konfigurieren.  

Woran das nun bei dir liegen mag, kann ich nicht sagen - eine Fehlermeldunge wäre da schon was. Aber naja, wir wollen ja nicht Off-Topic werden. 

Halte dich bitte auch weiterhin an die Netiquette - Danke!


----------



## JohannesR (27. Mai 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von GeForce _
> *Ich hab mir heute mal das "Howto build a Kernel" Tutorial angeguckt und ich würd sagen, dass da Fehler drin sind. das "ln -s ...". Die Pfade sind genau falschrum oder? Also ich habs andersherum gemacht, weils sonst für mich keinen Sinn gemacht hat. Im IRC Chan #linux.de QNet ham auch alle gesagt, dass das Tut falsch ist, da diese "ln -s ..." Zeile falschrum ist. danach wird auch "cd linux" gemacht. Is auch mist. Sollte man meines erachtens nach bearbeiten.*


Tatsache, mein Fehler. Dennoch wäre ich an deiner Stelle vorsichtig, deine Kritik zeugt nicht grade von einem besonders ausgeprägten Fachwissen, da sollte man sich mit Beleidigungen besser zurückhalten, vor allem einem übellaunigen Mod gegenüber!

Wie gesagt, wenn man keine Ahnung hat, einfach mal Fresse halten.

Konstruktive Kritik ist für mich kein Problem, aber sowas - nein, das regt mich auf!


----------



## GeForce (27. Mai 2004)

Wollte nun kein dumm anmachen oder Beleidigen. Tut mir auch Leid wenn das so rüber kam! SRY

// Edit:
kann sein, dass ich so "gehässig" geschrieben habe, da ich den ganzen Tag ^^ dran saß und versucht hab das mit dem Kernel hinzubekommen und dann konnte ich den am Ende doch wegpacken! Also, war dann doch bisl gereizt! Dazu kam noch, dass vor paar Tagen meine HDD mit derbst wichtigen Daten kaputt gegangen ist und ich sie nu inne Tonne kloppen kann...


----------



## JohannesR (28. Mai 2004)

Alles klar.


----------

